# ERC A-frame and swing



## drycreek (Sep 10, 2012)

Nothing fancy but a weekend project this past weekend.
http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/Aframe.jpg
Made the real BOSS happy.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 10, 2012)

Wonderful! It looks so relaxing. I hope you have lots of time to use it!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2012)

Fancy or not, I really like it. I can picture many sunsets being enjoyed from this swing. Well done.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 10, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Nothing fancy but a weekend project this past weekend.
> http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/Aframe.jpg
> Made the real BOSS happy.



I built the A-frame and stopped...lol No time to sit down


----------



## drycreek (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

I din't say I had time to sit. :teethlaugh: The BOSS does though.


----------

